# ÁREA DE LAZER > Video, Fotografia e Técnica >  Ajuda

## Jose Julio

Alguem sabe onde posso encontrar o manual em PORTUGUES da camara Fuji 
FinexPix s5600?
Ficava muito agradecido
jose Julio

----------

